# Best 10 Computer Games



## adrian

Just a followup to some previous threads. Maybe some of you don't enjoy this but for those who do, what are your first 10 favorite PC/PS games? Games you play(ed) over and over for many hours? My list









Diablo2 (leader by far)

Diablo/Hellfire

Doom/Quake

Alice

Morrowind (recent acquisition, I got the 2 extensions Tribunal and Bloodmoon)

Age of empires

Half life

Prince of Persia 1

Dune

Fallout 2


----------



## AlexR

Any Doom,never a big quake fan.

Goldeneye on N64

Medal of Honour,any one,but I liked the 3rd.

Streetfighter 2 Turnbo,Snes

Half life 1&2

Metal Gear series

Space Invaders

Galaxian

Scramble

PacMan

And loads more,I have been playing console games since the Atari 2600.PC games only this year,as I was a total console addict.


----------



## Silver Hawk

The Hobbit --- Sinclair Spectrum --- circa. 1982


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> The Hobbit --- Sinclair Spectrum --- circa. 1982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I remember that one Paul.


----------



## AlexR

Before my time that one


----------



## rhaythorne

Hack / Nethack / Moria / Angband

Armagetron

Doom / Quake (original)

Tomb Raider series

Ecstatica

Blitzkrieg

TOCA2

Colin McRae Rally 2

Formula 1 Grand Prix (original)

Everything I can get to work on MAME32 (all the classic arcade games)

21st. Century's series of Pinball games

Microsoft Pinball

Unreal Tournament

Leisure Suit Larry series

Oh dear, that's a few more than ten


----------



## Silver Hawk

Adventure Game --- many mainframes and minis --- circa late 1970's









How I used to hate those.....:

* Maze of twisty little passages

* Twisty maze of little passages

* Little twisty maze of passages

* Maze of little twisty passages

* Little maze of twisting passages

* Little maze of twisty passages

* Twisting maze of little passages

* Twisty little maze of passages

* Twisting little maze of passages

* Maze of little twisting passages

* Maze of twisting little passages

* Little twisting maze of passages















A great game ... in fact I must go and find a version for the PC....beats these modern game hands down....

I remember playing this on the Univ. of Surrey's PRIME computers in 1980









Read All About It Here

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DynamiteD

OK Here goes:

1) Half life 2. Best PC game ever. Online multiplayer is fantastic if only for the ability to throw toilets around.

2) Far Cry. Absolutely stunning graphics, set on an incredibly realistic desert island. My current favourite waste of time!

3) No one lives forever. Wonderful 60's spy thriller, hilarious dialogue, very long.

4) No one lives forever 2. Better graphics, not as good a game.

5) Medal of Honor. Immersive.

6) Half Life. I discovered this late and was underwhelmed by the graphics.

7) Splinter Cell. Sneak-o-thon.

8) Deus Ex. Long and involved.

9) Call of Duty. Multiplayer good fun, single player too short.


----------



## Stan

Probably can't do ten but here goes:-

Banshee AGA Amiga.

Deluxe Galaga Amiga.

Turrican2 Amiga.

Scotched Tanks Amiga.

Cannon Fodder Amiga.

Xevious Atari 7800.

Firefight PC.

Rogue Squadron PC.

Warblade PC.

Pocket Tanks PC.

That's ten.


----------



## JoT

Space Invaders

Probably last time I played one


----------



## rodiow

Er... at number 1.Hide the sausage, (not available on any consoles}


----------



## odklizec

Here is my short list of adventure games (oldies but goldies







)

LucasArts games namely these...

Indiana Jones 3&4

Monkey island 1&2 (3)

Sam&Max

The day of tentacle

The dig

Some other games..

Under a killing moon

Noctropolis

Discworld 1&2 (but 1 only because of graphics and story..it was unplayable hard)

Big reg adventure

Simon the sorcerer 1&2

I have no mouth and I must screem

Broken sword 1&2

Beneath a steel sky

Space quest

Ultima Underworld 7&8

...

Oh..I almost forgot..*The hitchhikers guide to the galaxy*..the text game created by Infocom







For those who like this game as me, there is a graphical version at this BBC page.


----------



## Mrcrowley

adrian said:


> Just a followup to some previous threads. Maybe some of you don't enjoy this but for those who do, what are your first 10 favorite PC/PS games? Games you play(ed) over and over for many hours? My list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo2 (leader by far)
> 
> Diablo/Hellfire
> 
> Doom/Quake
> 
> Alice
> 
> Morrowind (recent acquisition, I got the 2 extensions Tribunal and Bloodmoon)
> 
> Age of empires
> 
> Half life
> 
> Prince of Persia 1
> 
> Dune
> 
> Fallout 2
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Don't know any of those except Doom


----------



## Ron Jr

Many great games out there.

Far Cry

Half-Life 1 (2 was a disappointment)

Dues Ex

DOOM (All of them)

Quake 1 & 2

System Shock 2 - vastly underrated game.

Clive Barkers Undying - one of the spookiest games ever.


----------



## Ron Jr

Forgot Grand Theft Auto Vice City. Love running people over in stolen cars.


----------



## Mrcrowley

no



Ron Jr said:


> Forgot Grand Theft Auto Vice City. Love running people over in stolen cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


GT series looks great. Only not found it for PC, & need 2 hands I hear. No good to me.


----------



## rhaythorne

I've only ever played the first one - brilliant game







I even copied the audio track off the game CD and put it onto an audio CD so I could play it in the car







I didn't run anyone over though









I only recently sent that one off to the jumble sales Paul, otherwise you could have had it to try out.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Elite for the BBC B









Its been a _long _time since I played computer games ( you`d never have guessed )


----------



## rhaythorne

I'm surprised Silver Hawk didn't mention Core Wars. I've been meaning to give that a go for years and years but have never got around to it.


----------



## Sargon

I've played Age of Empires every day for at least the past 5 years. Command and Conquer any version is great too. I've always wanted to play Grim Fandango but never have. I play Dig Dug on my mobile phone.


----------



## Silver Hawk

rhaythorne said:


> I'm surprised Silver Hawk didn't mention Core Wars. I've been meaning to give that a go for years and years but have never got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Never heard of it Rich.


----------



## gravedodger

1 - Jack Nicklaus 6 GBC Golf (6 years old and still new courses being made)

2 - Halflife2 (this game needs to be played more than once - awesome)

3 - Team Fortress Classic - (Halflife 1 mod)

4 - Starcraft

5 - RallyMasters

6 - Porsche Challenge

7 - Call of Duty

8 - Links03 (more golf)

9 - PGA 2000 (and again)

10 - Tiger Woods 04 (you guessed it .... I like golf)


----------



## Silver Hawk

Silver Hawk said:


> A great game ... in fact I must go and find a version for the PC....beats these modern game hands down....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Ah, the wonders-of-the-web....I can play it on-line through the use of a Java applet

Play Adventure

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great game ... in fact I must go and find a version for the PC....beats these modern game hands down....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the wonders-of-the-web....I can play it on-line through the use of a Java applet
> 
> Play Adventure
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...
















These things used to drive me insane







Actually, I think I've still got a few kicking around on 5 1/4" floppy disk somewhere. I think I'll dig them out this weekend and see if I can get them running.

Core Wars (or Core War) started sometime in the early 80's I think. You have to write a "warrior" program using a proprietary assembly language - now called Redcode - and the warriors do battle inside a virtual computer where they try to destroy each other.


----------



## pauluspaolo

1. Half life 1 & 2.

2. Quake series - liked Quake 2 best.

3. Unreal Tournament.

4. Doom 3.

5. Duke Nuke 'Em.

6. Castle Wolfenstein - loved finding the secrets more than playing the game!!

7. Return to Castle Wolfenstein - WW2, the occult & more secrets, marvellous







.

8. Medal Of Honour: Allied Assault (the sequel, Pacific Assault, is poor in comparison)

9. System Shock 2.

However in my opinion all of them pale into insignificance against what is the best (bar none) World War 2 first person shooter/action game of them all:

Call Of Duty: the deluxe Edition - it's just a phenomenal gaming experience being tense, exciting, nail biting, difficult, compulsive and just plain good! It's probably about as close to actual warfare that a game can get (and about as close to actual warfare that I want to get).


----------



## albini13

PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 4 (X Box)

TREASURE ISLAND DIZZY (AMSTRAD CPC 464)

WONDERBOY (AMSTRAD)

NINJA (AMSTRAD)

THE GREAT ESCAPE (AMSTRAD)

ALTERED BEAST (SEGA MASTER SYSTEM)

SHINOBI (SEGA)

OUTRUN (SEGA and X BOX)

MANCHESTER UNITED IN EUROPE (AMIGA 500)

SHADOW OF THE BEAST (AMIGA 500)


----------



## Nalu

M1 Tank Platoon

Steel Panthers (played all, original is clearly the best)

Perfect General

Doom (esp DoomAliens mod)

Wizardry (any and all)

Might & Magic (3,4 and 5 mostly)

C&C (any and all)

Rainbow Six

Half Life

Jedi Knight (on my first 3D card - talk about total immersion!)


----------



## abraxas

Nobody seems to have played 'Operation Flashpoint'.







I have played lots of FPSs and driving games but everything else seems to have calminated with FP ... once that arrived everything else is just games ...

I don't even play that anymore. Must be getting old.

















The watch in FP, works in real time too. It says auto but it works as a quartz.

john


----------



## Ron Jr

I just finished Judge Dredd. Not a bad game for $15.00 USD. Not in the top 10 of all times by a long shot but a fun FPS.


----------



## odklizec

abraxas said:


> Nobody seems to have played 'Operation Flashpoint'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have played lots of FPSs and driving games but everything else seems to have calminated with FP ... once that arrived everything else is just games ...
> 
> I don't even play that anymore. Must be getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch in FP, works in real time too. It says auto but it works as a quartz.
> 
> john
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I played that game some time ago. It's great, but I never finished it







In fact, the only 3D games that I ever finished were "*Wolfenstein 3D*" and "*Mafia*" (another Czech game like Flashpoint, but from different studio).

BTW, nice anagram.. KOSEI => SEIKO. I never heard of any SEIKO fake until now


----------



## Look closer Lenny!

Goldeneye

Gta Vice City

" San Andreas

Resident evil 1, 2, 3

Streets of Rage

Zombies ate my neighbours

Manhunt

Halo


----------

